# buying new handgun



## Greyman191 (Aug 15, 2018)

Hey folks, need a good handgun
And pretty much have decided on a Glock 19 gen 4 (500.00 New) but now am wondering if I should reconsider..and go with another brand/type. 
As this particular model is the one I have the most familiarity with and they do seem to be as tough as nails
Does anyone have any thoughts?
I still have my level 3 self locking polymer sherpa holster for it that I bought when I purchased the firearm..so I kinda figure if its not broke don't fix it.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

I prefer a DA/SA myself like a CZ75, but to each his own. I own one G17 and it's a good gun since I sanded off the finger grooves and replaced the connector and spring, but I prefer a safety and the ability to strike a primer a second time.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Glock is a great choice. Eats everything and anything I feed mine. I also like 1911s and hi powers. Make sure your hand gun is proven reliable in abysmal conditions and with ammo you intend to use. Remember your betting your life and the lives of your family on it. KISS.


----------



## youngridge (Dec 28, 2017)

Couple things....I would check out the gen 5 model. Some people do not like the finger grooves of the gen 3 and 4 models.

Check out the CZ75, DA/SA is a big deal to some, I like that gun but do not own one. jimb gave a good rec there.

Check out the Smith and Wesson M&P 's. Good guns along with the SDVE.

If your looking for cheaper the Ruger Security 9 doesn't look like a bad piece. 

I am a Glock guy, if you got the 19, you did not go wrong. Great gun. I prefer the 26 for concealability along with 43. All 3 are awesome to shoot. 

Springfield has some decent guns too, buddy has one and it is an acurate little guy.


----------



## BookWorm (Jul 8, 2018)

I'm a Glock guy as well, but nothing we say on here about our favorite gun should be the deciding factor on your choice. It's what fits in your hand the best, what gun gives you the tightest group based on how well you hold and fire it. If you've already tried many designs to come to the conclusion of the Glock 19, you should just buy more magazines and ammo for it. 

If you haven't tried all the other brands, you should take a trip to your local range/dealer and rent a few to find that one that is the best fit & feel.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Know Glocks are good guns. Never owned or shot one myself. I sorta favor DA metal guns..but to each his own. Talking to some of the young bucks where I used to work several mentioned the consistrent triggrer pull of the Glocks helps on marrksmanship. The first hard trigger on a DA semi can cause flyers for them who aint used to it. Fortunatly the old moss backs who cut their teeth on DA six guns..are used to a hard trigger as part of the program. The subsequent shots are gravy.


----------



## JafoDawg (Dec 28, 2017)

Go with the Glock, they are great weapon systems and yes, they do eat everything you feed them!


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

I used to carry a 19.

If someone gave me a Glock, I'd sell it, use the money to buy a yellow dog, and shoot the dog. And I _like_ dogs.

The 1911 was the first handgun I learned. The Glock made me a never-look-back 1911 guy.


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

Can't go wrong with the tried and true 1911.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

That Gen4 19 is a great gun.
I carry it daily.
15rds +1 of +p 124gr hollows and a backup 17rd, just in case.

As said, it eats EVERYTHING. It is reliable, rugged, and safe.

Added benefit: It's already *UGLY AS SIN*, so you don't have to worry about scuffing up _yo po wittle guun_. (guns are tools, people, they're not children)
:tango_face_grin:

Do I have other guns? Yes.
Do I want other guns? Yes.
Would I trust my life to any handgun other than this Glock 19 next to me? Not. A. Chance.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Jammer Six said:


> If someone gave me a Glock, I'd sell it, use the money to buy a yellow dog, and shoot the dog. And I _like_ dogs.


Don't mind me...
Just quoting this so it can't be deleted later.
You know... before the trial.
:tango_face_wink:


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Kauboy said:


> Don't mind me...
> Just quoting this so it can't be deleted later.
> You know... before the trial.
> :tango_face_wink:


As long as the part about liking dogs is on record, my conscience is clear.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Jammer Six said:


> As long as the part about liking dogs is on record, my conscience is clear.


Ask me about cats. Do it via PM. No need in making it easy for PETA.


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

I vote in favor of the Glock 19


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Never had any problems with any of my Glocks! Saying that take a look at S&W M&P 1.0 and 2.0.
I carry the compact model and a full size back up mag and very happy with it! Not knocking the Glocks at all
I have them and like them but as far as carry for me I give the slight edge to M&P compact pistols!


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Just take Kauboy’s info to the bank. You’ll hear all kinds of stories and opinions about glocks. But first and foremost........ they virtually always go “bang” when you pull the trigger.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Glock is default in many cases , you hear how great they are. glock built a myth and hype around the weapon by selling to LEO below cost. bean counters like that. Most LEO officers carry what they are told. Ruger S&W and many others sell more of 1 model than glock sell of everything the make. The glock is a good handgun , not a great one.
Find one that fits you and your needs. A 1911 will not like be a good first hand gun for most. There are better handguns than a glock. The best one is the one that fits you. The one you will take with you and not leave at home.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Chiefster23 said:


> But first and foremost........ they virtually always go "bang" when you pull the trigger.


Unless they don't.

Train jam drills.


----------



## WhatTheHeck (Aug 1, 2018)

How are the ergonomics? 

If it does not fit, or feel good in the hand, and you do not enjoy shooting it, the brand or price is irrelevant. 

On paper, I liked Glocks and the 1911. 
Until I had the opportunity to shoot both. Neither fit my hand well. If I recall correctly, that was a Gen I Glock.

After trying some others, I picked a HK USP in .45ACP.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Jammer Six said:


> Unless they don't.
> 
> Train jam drills.


Absolutely. However, although rare, I have had multiple failure to feed, failure to eject issues with 1911s But never with a Glock. Could happen tomorrow but that has been my experience.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Denton said:


> Ask me about cats. Do it via PM. No need in making it easy for PETA.


Being the inadept blockhead that I am, I will make it easy for PETA; ask me about a certain pit bull and my .357 Magnum. 
Things went badly for the pit; dear PITA, do you get my drift? OK, next, ask me about alley cats and my .22 LR Dan Wesson. 
Dear PITA, things went badly for the cats.

Now allow me to put my two cents in about gun choices: it is pretty hard to beat a 1911 .45 Auto, or a .357 Mag revolver.
There are so many makers of those guns now, that it is hard to list them; but me personally, I would like a Taurus M66 .357 Mag.

And, if you like the Glock M19, that is a good choice too. I saw a Glock M19 9mm for $400 last summer, it was a consignment weapon in a gun shop.
A cop was selling his old gun, so keep that in mind; you can find a used duty weapons at gun shops; and they are good deals most of the time.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Camel923 said:


> Absolutely. However, although rare, I have had multiple failure to feed, failure to eject issues with 1911s But never with a Glock. Could happen tomorrow but that has been my experience.


Indeed.
My Glock had one failure in the years I've owned it. It was my wife's first time shooting the gun, and she limp-wristed it. Case did not eject completely. It happened on her first shot, and never again in all follow-up shots.

Practicing stoppage clearing drills should be a given for everyone who carries.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Your wrist will be limp in the moments after you've been shot.

A 1911 won't care.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Gunn said:


> Can't go wrong with the tried and true 1911.


Too many flippers and flappers for those who missed the honor of being in the Military. Us old civilians like guns without many complications. No flipping and flapping..pull the trigger and it makes a big noise. As the old Sgt Major who hung at the sports grill sports grill often said.."If you dont want it to go boom..keep your booger hooks off the bang switch."


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

bigwheel said:


> Too many flippers and flappers for those who missed the honor of being in the Military.


It was the military that taught me to use the 1911.


----------



## modfan (Feb 18, 2016)

I have always had Rugers. That being said I tried out an SR9 and it jammed several times but it was also dirty. Now, my wife has a Taurus Millenium and it has fired everytime, I've shot thousands of rounds through it with out a single misfire. Just to see how it did dirty. I ran 1000 rounds through it, then put it up for a week dirty. The following week I took it out without cleaning and ran another 250 rounds through it, still not a misfire or misfeed. Boy it was a major pain to clean but I have a lot of faith in it now. As a matter of fact since my back has been acting up it has become my carry weapon.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

My faithful Mr. Sig has acted nice ever since being adopted into the family back when his radioactive night sights still shone brightly..now they glow sorta feebly but since I aint been in any gunfights in the dark here lately...guess I can deal with it. Now I used to tote a SW 4506 which never gave me any trouble but could stove pipe on the girly men and girly girls who insisted to do a bit of limp wristing.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Greyman191 said:


> Hey folks, need a good handgun
> And pretty much have decided on a Glock 19 gen 4 (500.00 New) but now am wondering if I should reconsider..and go with another brand/type.
> As this particular model is the one I have the most familiarity with and they do seem to be as tough as nails
> Does anyone have any thoughts?
> I still have my level 3 self locking polymer sherpa holster for it that I bought when I purchased the firearm..so I kinda figure if its not broke don't fix it.


Greyman,
Did you get your new firearm? Let us know
Slip


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Jammer Six said:


> It was the military that taught me to use the 1911.


Thanks for your Service Sir! I sorta got the idea that it takes Military experience to get competent and safe toting a 1911. This stems from having been around a few civilians who shot unintended holes in stuff. Reminds me of my old Hypo partner up in Wilbarger county. Group of us was sitting in the small coffee break room at the jail minding our own bizness..as my partner fiddled with somebodys 1911 while one our of co workers was trying to talk a obstinate drunk driver into blowing into machine in in the next room and the guy was refusing. About that time my partner accidentally hammered down on a live one. Dang that was loud. Nearly killed the jailer who was asleep on the far some of the other wall. Only thing that saved his life was an aluminum stud in the plaster wall. The round was headed straight for his head. The drunk driver said..I will blow I will blow. lol.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Oh, I don't believe that at all. The military doesn't (probably can't do) some of the things that lead to true proficiency.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Jammer Six said:


> Your wrist will be limp in the moments after you've been shot.
> 
> A 1911 won't care.


Your grip will be weak in the moments after you've been shot.
A 1911 won't fire.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Well I knew some old Texas Rangers who were/are pretty good with those things..but not sure if they were ex military or not. Maybe they learned it later in life. Know in Rookie School the guns were not well regarded. The head firearms guy said they have been accidentally shot off from every position on the dial from cocked and locked..half cocked..uncocked..when dropped blah blah blah. His theory was the only safe way to carry one was to keep the gun in the glove box and the ammo in the trunk. They was into .357 wheel guns in them days and passed em out free. lol. Prob low bid or something.


----------



## gawntrail (Jan 31, 2019)

XD 9mm subcompact. Glock type trigger with 1911 web safety. Love it.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

If you have access to a range that rents handguns, try several and see what feels best to you. Lowes and Home Depot sells lots of hammers, they all drive nails. Some hammers are for certain jobs, but not the best choice for others. Find the one that fits your hands and needs. See what Im sayin?


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

I scored Navy E ribbons on the 1911 and the M-14. Yeah, Im borderline geezer!


Jammer Six said:


> It was the military that taught me to use the 1911.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

keith9365 said:


> I scored Navy E ribbons on the 1911 and the M-14. Yeah, Im borderline geezer!


Was issued and carried a 1911 . Was pissed when the switched to the M9. After I while I changed my mind on the subject.


----------



## Comms (Dec 25, 2019)

You could always go with a S&W SD9VE 9mm 16 in the magazine +1 in the pipe (300 usd new, usually 270 on sale at Academy)

Essentially a Glock copy, polymer frame and stainless upper.

Consisent trigger pull, striker fired.

Not to knock the Glock but asside from the paint job the SD9 is practically the same gun for a cheaper price. If price isn't a concern then disregard.


----------

